
Don't design like a programmer (part 3) - thebigshane
http://www.uxdesignedge.com/2011/11/don%E2%80%99t-design-like-a-programmer-part-3/
======
brudgers
Date: 2011

Similar:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11493504](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11493504)

